# 1,300 acres Randolph county



## Longspur 67 (May 5, 2020)

We have 2 openings for 2020/2021 season  
Randolph county (QDM) county. The lease consists of 1,300 acres we border Pataula Creek for 2 miles and Meal Creek runs through the property about a mile. We have a good population of Deer,Hogs and turkeys. We Carry 12 members we have a camp with a cabin that sleeps 10 people also have spot for camper. The camp is run off a generator and we catch rain water for shower. 
We follow QDM  having 4 points on one side. The lease will cover Deer, hogs, turkey, fishing in Creek and anything else that is in season. This club is pin in pin out system. 
Lease price is $1,500 
Contact Tom at 334-695-6223
Or James at 706-325-0423


----------



## Longspur 67 (May 8, 2020)

Thanks Club is full


----------



## cjordan1974 (Nov 29, 2020)

Please keep me in mind if you have openings for next year.


----------



## Broadheads And Bullets (Dec 1, 2020)

Appears cJordan beat me to the punch, but Please also keep me in mind if you have any openings in 2021! Would be myself and a buddy. We are drama free - young professionals from Atlanta willing to put in some work.
thanks
Davis
770-757-2462


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Dec 31, 2020)

Will you be looking for members for 21 22 season


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 31, 2020)

I think y'all would be better off calling the numbers posted.


----------

